# iPhone: HOW DO YOU RESEND MAIL?!



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I don't think I've ever been so frustrated with a phone in my life. 

Either I'm an idiot or everyone else's iPhone 3G was shipped with a different OS than mine, because there is NO option to resend mail from the outbox on my iPhone. 

How the hell do you do it? I am so angry right now with this. I didn't have a good enough signal apparently to send 2 very important emails so they were sent to my outbox, unsent and now I have to rewrite them because there is no resend option. 

Am I incredibly stupid? Am I missing some obvious "resend button" soMewhere? This is driving me insane!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Were they placed in the 'Drafts' folder?

That's the only outbox I know of. If yes, then you just click the email and the Send button is there at the top right. If not, then I have no idea and I'm curious why mine doesn't have that 'Outbox'.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

If they're still in the outbox they will get sent automatically.


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

uPhone said:


> Either I'm an idiot or everyone else's iPhone 3G was shipped with a different OS than mine, because there is NO option to resend mail from the outbox on my iPhone.


I don't see an "outbox" on my iPhone 3G. When I go into my sent mail and open a message, I have the little arrow button at the bottom which lets me reply, reply all, or forward. Just forward the email. Yes, it's not ideal as the original message is quoted, but it gets the job done, and really, if you resend an email, the recipient will likely receive it twice since the mail server is going to retry until it successfully sends the email or fails with an error.

I think you need to chill though. I'm probably not the only one who is starting to get weary of your angry posts. If this is really frustrating you more than you've ever been about a phone, then you must not have owned very many cell phones in your life.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

madgunde said:


> I don't see an "outbox" on my iPhone 3G. When I go into my sent mail and open a message, I have the little arrow button at the bottom which lets me reply, reply all, or forward. Just forward the email. Yes, it's not ideal as the original message is quoted, but it gets the job done, and really, if you resend an email, the recipient will likely receive it twice since the mail server is going to retry until it successfully sends the email or fails with an error.
> 
> I think you need to chill though. I'm probably not the only one who is starting to get weary of your angry posts. If this is really frustrating you more than you've ever been about a phone, then you must not have owned very many cell phones in your life.


First of all, don't tell me to chill out please. This is an Apple support forum and I do not appreciate your comment. If you find my post angry, please, don't respond to it - better yet don't read it. FYI I've likely owned more phones than you (15 to be exact) and I stand by my comment that I've never been more 
frustrated. 

Thanks to everyone else! I guess it does automatically resend from the outbox when I woke up. 

/End rant on email. Boy do I LOVE the iPhone's email app!!! :lmao:


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

How would he know if your post was angry if he didn't read it?


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

uPhone said:


> First of all, don't tell me to chill out please. This is an Apple support forum and I do not appreciate your comment.


It's an Apple user community forum, not an Apple support or complaints forum. The Apple support forum is here. If you want help from this community, have some courtesy towards the people whom you're asking for help by at least attempting to be civil. Your posts otherwise come off rather trollish. I know I'm not the only ehmac member who feels this way.


----------



## Garry (Jan 27, 2002)

uPhone said:


> I don't think I've ever been so frustrated with a phone in my life.
> 
> Either I'm an idiot or everyone else's iPhone 3G was shipped with a different OS than mine, because there is NO option to resend mail from the outbox on my iPhone.
> 
> ...


Considering you have owned a 1st gen iPhone.. and it didn't have a resend button either, you seem to be griping over things you knew about in advance of getting this iPhone.


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

madgunde said:


> It's an Apple user community forum, not an Apple support or complaints forum. The Apple support forum is here. If you want help from this community, have some courtesy towards the people whom you're asking for help by at least attempting to be civil. Your posts otherwise come off rather trollish. I know I'm not the only ehmac member who feels this way.


+1


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac (Apr 23, 2006)

In uPhone's defense, he never attacked anyone...he was just a little cranky because he was frustrated...so what really... if he came out and attacked anyone, then that supports your case...


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

madgunde said:


> It's an Apple user community forum, not an Apple support or complaints forum. The Apple support forum is here. If you want help from this community, have some courtesy towards the people whom you're asking for help by at least attempting to be civil. Your posts otherwise come off rather trollish. I know I'm not the only ehmac member who feels this way.


This *IS* an Apple product support forum, among other things, buddy. 

How am I being discourteous in my original post? I asked a question regarding the mail application of the iPhone, and I got my answer. I expressed my frustration (by no other way of literally saying "I am frustrated") which I can do if I please. I dont see how that is offensive or discourteous. It is, however, discourteous to call confusion "anger".

The E-mails that got bounced back to my outbox - which is in fact called the outbox on the iPhone - were of an emergency nature to someone who I could not reach by phone and the fact that I could not resend them completely reassured my feelings of dissatisfaction with the iPhone's mail application. 

You need to get off your high horse and understand that not everyone here who purchased an iPhone 3G comes from an inferior "flip" phone and therefore should have nothing to complain about. Some of us are making the transition from the leading smart phone on the planet, and some of us have standards to which we are frustrated with when they are not met.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> In uPhone's defense, he never attacked anyone...he was just a little cranky because he was frustrated...so what really... if he came out and attacked anyone, then that supports your case...


Thank you! I just don't see how being frustrated is grounds for that kind of reaction...


----------



## Flipstar (Nov 7, 2004)

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> In uPhone's defense, he never attacked anyone...he was just a little cranky because he was frustrated...so what really... if he came out and attacked anyone, then that supports your case...


Yes, he may not have attacked anyone... I think his crankiness is getting on some people's nerves.

I don't mind too much, but with some of his original posts I almost have to think whether I should click the reply to post button or not.

Although some may consider this an Apple support forum, there's no better place to search for answers to questions on the Apple Support website. Perhaps the site might reduce some frustration, and at the same time reduce the cranky posts.


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

uPhone said:


> This *IS* an Apple product support forum, among other things, buddy.


Maybe. To say it's a support forum is to infer that it is Apple sanctioned or an official support location. It's neither, but you can get better if not the same quality of information here, at other Mac forums than what you can get at Apple's official support forums. It's a user community forum first and happens to double as community support as well. (The Troubleshooting sub-forum).



uPhone said:


> How am I being discourteous in my original post?


It's just text on the screen and so a good deal of human communication (vocal tone, body language) is lost in translation making what words you use, the tone you write them in and such much more prominent. It's obvious you're frustrated in the post and that is all. Frustrated and saying things with emotion.

I'm with RunTheWorldOnMac in that I believe you were just frustrated but there have been other threads where in your frustration you've attacked other members. Not this thread but enough that there are some who have lost patience with the rash nature of your occasional frustrated post (the posts are aggressively toned).

Back more on topic, were you able to send the emails once you had a better signal and/or connected to a Wi-Fi base station? I'm under the assumption that Mobile Mail works more like Mail.app and that when they sit in the Outbox they are "sending" in that they can simply be uploading or if that failed are simply sitting waiting to try again. I know with my iPod touch whenever I wrote an email without a connection it sat in the mailbox until I got to a wireless network and opened Mobile Mail again and then selected the account. It wasn't instant but 10 or 15 seconds later they were sent. It is also quite possible that at the time the SMTP server you were wasn't accepting the email and it timed out. Unfortunately it's hard to know as Mobile Mail doesn't inform much in terms of errors.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Chealion said:


> Back more on topic, were you able to send the emails once you had a better signal and/or connected to a Wi-Fi base station? I'm under the assumption that Mobile Mail works more like Mail.app and that when they sit in the Outbox they are "sending" in that they can simply be uploading or if that failed are simply sitting waiting to try again. I know with my iPod touch whenever I wrote an email without a connection it sat in the mailbox until I got to a wireless network and opened Mobile Mail again and then selected the account. It wasn't instant but 10 or 15 seconds later they were sent. It is also quite possible that at the time the SMTP server you were wasn't accepting the email and it timed out. Unfortunately it's hard to know as Mobile Mail doesn't inform much in terms of errors.


Well when I woke up this morning and turned the phone on, I saw the bar on the bottom that said "sending 1 of 2 messages", so I guess you're right that it was just sitting there waiting for a chance to send again. But the phone was on, connected to at least a 3/5 bar EDGE connection for hours after the E-mails were bounced to the outbox. I think they should be able to send on 3/5 bars but they didn't. That's why it would be convenient if there was the option to manually resend, as it seems that the iPhone isn't very confident in it's own sending abilities based on a not-perfect signal. One thing that I was very frustrated over was that I posted this question in another thread and there were a few people saying that there was in fact an actual resend button, or that messages in the outbox should have a button marked "send" in the upper right corner, but on my iPhone, the only thing I see in the upper right corner is two arrows, for scrolling between unsent mail. 

By the way, I actually tried very hard to find an answer to this issue before I posted here, I couldn't find anything on Google!


----------



## MACinist (Nov 17, 2003)

uPhone said:


> One thing that I was very frustrated over was that I posted this question in another thread


Why not continue that thread then instead of starting a new one on the same thing? It could reduce the annoyance and impatience some member's feel towards your posts (not personally speaking).


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

MACinist said:


> Why not continue that thread then instead of starting a new one on the same thing? It could reduce the annoyance and impatience some member's feel towards your posts (not personally speaking).


I should have but I didn't simply because I made my OP on my iPhone on a not-so-good signal so honestly it was easier to make a new thread. Also I hoped to get more focused answers which I did.


----------



## psxp (May 23, 2006)

madgunde said:


> It's an Apple user community forum, not an Apple support or complaints forum. The Apple support forum is here. If you want help from this community, have some courtesy towards the people whom you're asking for help by at least attempting to be civil. Your posts otherwise come off rather trollish. I know I'm not the only ehmac member who feels this way.


Agreed. THis is a community forum. We help each other when we have time, and as with all communities we have our own opinions as well. 

Like any technology, you should be prepared to accept technical issues and have a backup plan to deal with it. I was quite annoyed at the (Rogers ?) outage yesterday with regards to Gmail myself. 

AND.. there are quite a few limitations in the iphone as a phone/internet device. -- ie. forwarding SMS not supported


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

uPhone - My first guess would be that the SMTP server was having issues. The account in question I assume you've been able to send mail through before - is it POP/IMAP or Mobile Me?

Trying to send a simple test email using that same account now, does it work or fail? Am going to try and see if I can get an email to sit in my Outbox to see what I can find.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

Chealion said:


> uPhone - My first guess would be that the SMTP server was having issues. The account in question I assume you've been able to send mail through before - is it POP/IMAP or Mobile Me?
> 
> Trying to send a simple test email using that same account now, does it work or fail? Am going to try and see if I can get an email to sit in my Outbox to see what I can find.


Actually it was MobileMe. It's working now when I send E-mails, but this "outbox" thing has happened a few times. I believe that the actual folder named "outbox" disappears when it's not in use. Maybe you should try putting it on airplane mode and then send an E-mail? That might get it into the outbox?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

I don't have an 'Outbox' at all.

Is it specifically related to what kind of email account is set up? Or does it only show up when emails have yet to be sent?

The only account I have set up is my Gmail account, perhaps that's why I don't have an outbox.


----------



## uPhone (Jun 29, 2008)

I believe that the outbox folder only appears when it's in use, because looking through my mailboxes there is no outbox folder anymore (and no, I didn't imagine it before :lmao


----------



## Peaker44 (Jan 25, 2008)

You're right uPhone. It only appears when there is an email that cannot be sent immediately, for whatever reason. It happened to me twice now. Both times the email was eventually sent and the outbox disappeared.
As far as the "angry email goes, I hardly think uPhone's the only one who's ever complained about something in thee forums and I've seen a heck of a lot worse from some people. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## cdncableguy (Nov 4, 2007)

i have a gen1 iphone and am using gmail. I have a refresh icon in the bottom left side. Looks like a circular arrow. That should resend any mail shouldn't it?


----------



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

cdncableguy - By pressing the refresh button it will connect to the server to see if there is new mail, and in my experience if able to connect has tried sending mail. This is how it worked in 1.1.4 on my iPod touch.


----------

